# Diamond atomic carbon arrows



## Gthomas2383 (Aug 2, 2017)

Hello. I just recently got my 6 yo daughter a diamond atomic. What arrows or what spine arrows would be best for this bow. The draw weights range from 6# to 29#. Right now I'm using the carbon express mayhem Jrs. They are rated 2040. Up to 40#. Are these fine or should she be using something different. There is a peep sight installed and she is using a release. Thank you


----------



## Kat1eDownes (Nov 4, 2019)

15# is the best option


----------

